# How to keep Discus fish



## vakvn (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I am a discus fish breeder. I can help you to keep your discus fish with a good health. Feel free to post your questions .


----------



## vakvn (Oct 11, 2008)

Some discus fish images:


----------



## vakvn (Oct 11, 2008)

more pics


----------



## vakvn (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## vakvn (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Those are some very nice photos of discus. Any chance of photos of you along side your breeder tanks? How many breeding pairs do you have? How long have you been breeding your Discus? What foods do you feed to condition them ? the photos show some excellent fish. how bot some photos of you with babies? what different strains do you breed? any wild caught?


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

what is the minimum tank size that they should have? and how many should you keep in a school?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

1077 said:


> Those are some very nice photos of discus. Any chance of photos of you along side your breeder tanks? How many breeding pairs do you have? How long have you been breeding your Discus? What foods do you feed to condition them ? the photos show some excellent fish. how bot some photos of you with babies? what different strains do you breed? any wild caught?


So how about some photos w/ you & the fish??


----------



## MRQuad (Jul 13, 2008)

this is an interesting topic.. especially that i am planning on keeping discus..


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

MRQuad said:


> this is an interesting topic.. especially that i am planning on keeping discus..


 yea same here. ever since i got fish i have wanted to keep discus. but i have heard they can be hard to keep and i'm afraid i will make a bunch of mistakes.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

crazy4fish said:


> what is the minimum tank size that they should have? and how many should you keep in a school?


 Start with a group of 4-5. Minimum tank size is 55g. Keep the tank barebottomed to allow the discus to grow properly without risk of stunting their growth. Your best source is your local breeders, not the LFS.

Are they difficult? No. It's all a matter of giving them a little more attention here and there compared to other fish.


----------

